# Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen



## GG aus GL (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

seit gestern habe ich einen Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis (Regenbogenelritzen) im Teich... die Kleinen schwimmen ganz munter immer zusammen herum.
Danke Werner das alles so gut geklappt hat.
Ich habe gestern etwas vergessen - hast Du vielleicht einen Rat bezüglich der Fütterung? Ich will nicht das die Kleinen Hunger leiden müssen.... und da schon etwas größere Fische im Teich sind - brauche ich halt mal Deinen Rat.

Viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*

Hallo Gerd,

da sehe ich kein großes Problem, sie finden eigentlich schon genug Lebendfutter im Wasser und an der Oberfläche.
Zu-füttern kannst Du alles was die Kleinen ins Maul bekommen von Frost bis Trockenfutter deiner Aquarien-fische.


----------



## HaMaKi (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*

...da häng' ich mich doch mal dran 

Dank Gerd's Mithilfe, hat er unsere Notropis schon einmal bis zu sich nach Hause mitgenommen. Von dort haben wir sie dann abholen können; Danke nochmal 

Unsere Minis sind von unseren __ Moderlieschen 'freundlich' begrüsst worden - sie schwimmen seit Beginn an, munter miteinander in verschiedenen Gruppierungen durch den Teich. Jetzt bekommt man mich gar nicht mehr von dort weg; weil ich jetzt NUR NOCH von allen Seiten am Teich stehe und mit wachsender Begeisterung umher schaue: von den Lieschen zu den Notropis zum __ Teichfrosch zu den Rückenschwimmern... zu... bla bla.... HERRLICH! 

es grüsst die total schwärmerische Marita


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*

Danke, Werner!

Denn das:


wp-3d schrieb:


> ..da sehe ich kein großes Problem, sie finden eigentlich schon genug Lebendfutter im Wasser und an der Oberfläche.



habe ich neulich vergessen zu fragen! 

Marita, da bist du nicht die einzige! 
Auch ich liege zuweilen viel zu lange bäuchlings auf dem Steg oder krieche auf Knien um den Teich, um auch ja nichts zu verpassen...

Macht nix, ist normal, gehört so! 

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch ein Foto von den Neuankömmlingen?


----------



## wp-3d (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*

Hi Inken,

Fotos von den Kleinen ist nicht einfach, da sie auch noch nicht gefärbt sind. 

hier: ein Video von den 8 Wochen älteren Geschwister die einen Wasserfall mit 70.000Ltr.Std. erklommen und in den Karpfenteich entwichen sind.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYUTMjSnehI

und noch eins vom Notropisbach:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_UZa1IvcgI


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*

Danke für die Aufnahmen, Werner!! 
Aber du hast recht, noch sind sie unauffällig bis auf einige Ausnahmen! 

Das sind ja wahre Kämpfer und völlig unermüdlich!!!! Klasse!  
Ich hoffe, sie haben am Filterabfluss bei nur 5000 l/h auch etwas Spaß! Und vielleicht bringen sie ja meine vier Goldfische etwas in Schwung, die ja eher phlegmatischer Natur sind.. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*

 Wie, Inken, Du hast Notropis???? 

 Da war sie wieder schneller als ich...

 Aber ich hab auch bald welche!


----------



## Inken (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*



Nee, liebe Elsie, noch nicht! Aber im Auge habe ich sie! 



Ich werde noch bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten, aber dann...


----------



## HaMaKi (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*



Inken schrieb:


> ...Und vielleicht bringen sie ja meine vier Goldfische etwas in Schwung, die ja eher phlegmatischer Natur sind.. ...



Oh ja, das tun sie - die vorher schon munteren __ Moderlieschen haben sie richtig aufgemischt. Die Kleinen schwimmen nun im Affenzahn mit den Lieschen um die Wette - im Teich ist richtig was los... :crazy

Fotos folgen, sobald halbwegs möglich - wie Werner schon sagt; noch sind sie nicht wirklich auffällig gefärbt und flitzen im Affenzahn durch den Teich. Etwas schwierig sie dabei zufällig vor die Linse zu bekommen  ...aber ich arbeite dran!


----------



## vision noisia (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*

Hallo, habe seit Anfang des Jahres auch nur noch __ Moderlieschen und 10 Regenbogenelritzen im Teich, Echt eine super Kombination. 
An Werner: ab wann sind die Regenbogenelritzen denn Paarungsbereit da ich sie eigentlich im Winter im Teich lassen wollte und froh wäre wenn der Bestand gesichert wäre. Ansonsten müsste ich eventuell noch ein paar rausfischen und im Aquarium überwintern. Gruß Tom


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Schwarm Notropis Chrosomis angekommen*

Hi Tom

ab 6-7 Monate sind die Notropis chrosomus Geschlechtsreif und die Männchen haben die blaue Färbung.
Die ersten Gelege sind aber noch nicht ergiebig.
Bis Du die ersten Jungfische im Teich findest, können schon einige Wochen vergehen, da die Fischchen sehr langsam wachsen.
Wie sich die __ Moderlieschen verhalten weiß ich nicht, aber die Notropis stellen ihren Nachwuchs nicht nach.

Die Nachzucht im Aquarium ist natürlich ergiebiger.


----------

